# Dog Groomer Job/ Vacancy in Wragby, near Lincoln



## wragbypetshop (Apr 26, 2012)

We currently have a pet grooming room to let within our pet shop

The Groomer that was using it has moved from the area, she had built up a good customer base and it would be a shame for someone not to take advantage of this.
The room has a purpose built bath, all other requirements to be supplied by the groomer on a self employed basis.
The rent for the room is payable monthly at £150.00 plus any electric used will be billed.

Any one interested can contact me on 01673858208 or 07984258055


----------

